# Ironwood and ziracote with maple veneer spacer and liner



## 29palms (Sep 4, 2014)

Ironwood and ziracote with maple veneer spacer and liner.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 6, 2014)

Eh, don't think I am a big fan of that combination. Don't know if you were going for a past/age vs. present/future thing, but not working for me.


----------



## daveb (Sep 6, 2014)

Like. Bringing two different woods together does not usually work for me. This one looks like a class act.


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 7, 2014)

Interesting choices of woods. Might have been better to go with a bigger spacer. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Keep at it.


----------

